# Olight SR52UT Intimidator (XP-L HI, 3x18650 or 6xCR123A) Review



## candle lamp (Sep 1, 2015)

Olight has released the SR52UT Intimidator which is updated version of their SR52 Intimidator, powered by 3x18650 or 6xCR123A. This features a stock Cree XP-L High Intensity (HI) LED and in-light charging option. The light comes in a very nice plastic carry case with cutout foam. You can see the important features and specifications on the front and back of the packaging. 
.
.





SR52UT comes with micro-USB cable, warranty card & manual, holster, USB Vehicle adaptor(attached), spare o-rings.
.
.
*Manufacturer Specifications* from Olight's website & manual :

• Features a CREE XP-L HI LED, maximum output of 1100 lumens, and a beam distance of 800m
• Three brightness levels plus a strobe mode: 1100 lumens, 550 lumens, 80 lumens, and a 10Hz strobe mode
• 99% light transmittance rate through the tempered glass lens that features a two-sided anti-reflective coating
• Built-in charging circuit for the 18650 rechargeable lithium ion batteries through a built-in micro USB charging port on the body of the flashlight
• Heat sink body design allows more efficient heat dissipation
• Features three parallel battery compartments including reverse polarity protection to prevent improper battery installation
• Powered by an 18650 battery featuring a protection board with a bulged battery positive end
• Wide input voltage range from 3-9 volts compatible with CR123 batteries but CANNOT be chaged inside the light
• Flat tail cap providing the ability to place it upside down
• Lanyard hole on the end of the tail cap
• Anti-scratch type III hard anodizing aluminum body





.
.

























The hard(type III) anodizing is a matte black and no flaws on my sample. The labels are quite minimal, with manufacturer name and information respectively on the head and tailcap. All labels are sharp and clear in bright white against the black background. There is a large raised checkered grid pattern all over the body tube. The light has no tail switch. Fit and finish looks very good.
.
.





The light has 2 parts. The body is one piece with the head (i.e., the head is integrated into the body and is not removable). The light opens at the tailcap only. The SR52UT gives you the option to choose between 3x18650 or without batteries. My review sample came without the cells.
.
.





The light has a flat stainless steel bezel ring and a blue o-ring. The head has a clean looking cylindrical design with nice looking scallops machined around the rear area which serve as an anti-roll feature. There's an electronic side switch just on the cooling fins for on-off and mode changing. The side switch cap is not the hard plastic or metal button, but it looks silicone rubber. The switch cap is slightly protruded from a metal surround, but quite set lower position than the head. This means that the risk of accidental activation may be reduced. 
The switch has a good feel to touch and has typical travel, which produces a clicking sound when pressed. 
.
.





The light doesn't use a battery carrier, instead has cut-out wells for the cells. The cells are arranged in parallel (i.e., 1S3P). All the positive terminals of the cells are going toward the head. So you can run the light on a reduced number of cells (1x18650 or 2x18650 or 2xCR123A or 4xCR123A). However this will give you lower runtime.

Note that the small positive (+) battery contacts in the head are not raised, but slightly recessed. I think these recessed contacts have a reverse polarity protection function. It means only small button-top cells work in the light (i.e., true flat-top or wide button-top cells will not work). The built-in cut-out wells do accommodate my longer and wider 18650 cells.
.
. 










The light uses AR coating lens where the purple hue is reflected on it. The reflector has a smooth pattern. The reflecotr is well polished with no noticeable finishing flaws, and well-centered XP-L HI V2 flux bin LED sits at the bottom of the reflector cup. 
.
.





The body tube is covered in aggressive raised checkered grid portions. The grip is very good. Some scallops machined on the head would have helped further too.
.
.





One of the distinctive aspects of the light is built-in micro USB charging port for 18650. The micro-USB port (rated at 5V 1A) is hidden behind a sliding cover which seems hard plastic material. The charging port and charging status indicator are in the upper part of the body tube. Note that this charging status indicator works as a low battery warning indicator as well.
.
.





The screw threads are square-cut of good quality. Threads are well machined, and anodized which allows the light to be locked-out when the tailcap is slightly loosened. As supplied, threads are well lubricated. Screw threads action is smooth with no cross-threading or squeaking on my sample. 
.
.





There are three large plastic columns that work as spacers and hold the cells in place as you screw down the tailcap. These columns and negative springs with a bottom piece inside the tail spin freely. There's a wrist lanyard attachment at the tail end.
.
.





The Bundled 1m USB charging cable came with the vehicle power adaptor with a USB plug. You can connect the micro USB cable to the USB port of your PC or to your electric outlet by a AC/DV USB adaptor. But the adaptor was not supplied from Olight, so I used my Galaxy S4 USB adaptor (output DC5.0V, 2A) for charging the 18650 cells.
.
.





There is a low voltage warning sensor under the small LED indicator just beside the USB port. The red light will light up and flash slowly when the batteries are running low. In this case, you need to change or recharge the cells.
.
.





When you plug the light into a power source, the LED indicator beside the micro-USB port will light up red to indicate normal charging condition. When charging is complete, it turns to constant green. Also in case battery installed wrongly or tailcap not completely screwed, it just shows green and the red light flickers at the same time.

Note that you can charge 1x or 2x or 3x18650 in the light, thanks to the 1S3P parallel arrangement. The fewer you charge in the light, the faster the cells can be charged. This is because that the charging current will not be split across the cells.
.
.
*Charging in the light*
I did two charging tests with 3x18650 (2600mAh) protected cells in the light, using the USB adaptor (output DC5.0V, 2A). The voltage before, under and after charging are as follows :











I used the Xtar USB Detector "VI01" to measure charging current and input voltage.
For first charging test, I used a discharged 3xVicLite 18650 (2600mAh) protected batteries, resting voltage were 3.09V for all. As shown in the above table, the initial charging and input voltage were respectively 0.72A and 5.31V. You can see the charging current and input voltage over time. Max. charging current was 0.90A at 7hrs 22mins charge in my test.
After 9hrs, the current was down to 0.13A. After 9hrs 15mins, charging was completed and the LED indicator went green. The resting voltage of all 18650s was 4.19V at this point. It is reasonable and good for charged voltage.

Note that the charging current is fluctuating between 0.00A and 0.01A when the LED indicator was green. Even if I remove the batteries from the light, it is still the same as 0.00A~0.01A. So this small current seems to be a standby current to check whether the cells are fully charged or not (i.e., to check the batteries condition), in my view. 

I left all charged 18650 cells in the light to see if the light does charge them continuously once fully charged. After 9hrs 25mins, the resting voltage of all 18650 was 4.18V. This means the light will not charge the cells after full charge. 
.
.





After the first test, I removed the batteries from the light and just left them as they were for about 5hrs. The resting voltage of all cells was still 4.18V at that point. I was wondering if the light will charge the cells again. So I inserted the cells into the light and found that the light starts to charge them. It means that the SR52UT in-built charger does charge the same way as the normal chargers. 

In just 17mins, charging was completed and the LED indicator went green. The resting voltage of all 18650s was 4.19V again. I left all charged cells in the light for about 6hrs and found the resting voltage of all cells are 4.18V. Therefore the light will not charge the cells after full charge. 

Olight confirmed that full charged voltage is considered as from 4.15V to 4.22V. But if the voltage of the cells drops to 4.05V, the light does restart to charge the cells in the light.
.
.
*User Interface* 

There are two modes (i.e., general mode & strobe mode). 

On-off and output switching is controlled by the electronic side switch. A quick press and release (i.e., click) turns the light on, and another quick click turns the light off.

Holding down the switch will proceed Low -> Med. -> High, in repeating sequence, when on. To select your desired mode or output level, just release the switch. The light has mode memory, and remembers the last output level used when you turn the light off and back on. Note that it turns on in last output even after a battery change. 

A single click from Off will access to the memorized output level.
A double quick click will activate Strobe directly, whatever mode the light is on (even Off).
The strobe has no memory. A single sustained press of the switch will return to the previous output level 

The light has a lock-out function to prevent accidental activation. Hold the switch down for 2secs from Off, the light will be turned on temporarily 2secs in previously memorized output, then turn itself off and be locked out. It can't be turned back on until you hold the switch down for 1sec. Note that this lock-out function will be persisted even after a battery change. 
.
.
*Standby Current Drain*

Due to the electronic switch design, the SR52UT is drawing a small current when the batteries are installed and the tailcap fully connected. I measured this current as 4.5μA. considering a 18650 (2600mAh), that would translate into hundreds of years before they would be fully depleted. 
Note that the standby current under the lock-out mode is the same as 4.5μA. So the lock-out function seems to have no effect on the standby current. This is not a concern. But I would recommend you store the light physically locked-out when not in use for a long period. 
.
.





From left to right, VicLite 18650 (2600mAh) protected, Olight SR52UT (Domeless XP-L HI), Supbeam K40 (XM-L U2), Olight M3XS-UT (Dedomed XP-L), Supbeam K50 V2 (XM-L2 U2), Acebeam K60 (XHP70). 
.
.





From left to right, VicLite 18650 (2600mAh) protected, Olight SR52UT (Domeless XP-L HI), Olight M3XS-UT (Dedomed XP-L), Supbeam K50 V2 (XM-L2 U2), Acebeam K60 (XHP70).
.
.
*Measured Dimensions*




.
.





It is reasonably compact for a 3x18650 light. The light has a bit wider body tube to accommodate 3x18650s, but shorter length than expected. The wall thickness of the body is reasonably thick (2.7mm), and the light feel solid. *Overall build quality* is very high.
.
.
*PWM*





The light shows no sign of flicker by PWM at all output levels. I notice there is no buzzing sound at any levels. The light seems to be current controlled.
.
.
*Runtime*





The runtime to fall to 10% of its initial output from 30 seconds after the point the light is first turned on (i.e., based on ANSI FL-1) for High and Med. is as above graph.

On High, the light is semi-regulated on 3x18650 (i.e., slowly drop in output). You will not be able to notice the drop in output over time in practice. It's quite acceptable for the class using 1S3P arrangement. In my view, you will get flat regulation on High on 6xCR123A, thanks to higher voltage.

On Med., the light shows perfectly flat regulation before dropping off in output. I assume it will show perfectly flat regulation on Low as well.
.
.





Overall output-runtime efficiency seems good.
.
.
*Beamshot*
1. White door beamshot (about 50cm from the white door) on max. output on 18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cells 
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/25sec, Auto white balance 














.
.
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/100sec, Auto white balance














.
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/800sec, Auto white balance














.
.
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/2000sec, Auto white balance















The light shows a narrow hot spot and medium spill beam against the stock dome-on lights.
The tight hotspot is fairly well focused and its tint looks pure white on my sample. A soft corona surrounding the hotspot is slightly yellow. The spill beam width looks almost the same as the M3XS-UT and clean with no noticeable artifacts (i.e., the overall beam profile is very good). The overall beam tint is nearly pure white.
.
.





This is comparison beamshot between Olight SR52UT and M3XS-UT (about 50cm from the white door) on max. output on 18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cells. 
Compared to M3XS-UT, SR52UT has a pure white tint.
.
.
2. 85m Outdoor Beamshot on max. output on 18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cells 
- ISO125, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance




.
.




.
.
4. 120m Outdoor Beamshot on max. output on 18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cells 
- ISO125, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance




.
.




.
.
5. 390m Outdoor Beamshot on max. output on 18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cells 
- ISO125, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance




.
.





The SR52UT is slightly less than the M3XS-UT in throw and output, but it's an outstanding thrower for its class. It has a fairly nice tint. 
.
.
.
*Overall Impressions*

• Build quality is very high
• The light can stably tailstand 
• Anti-roll indentations on the head
• The possibility of accidental activation from Off is quite small, thanks to lock-out function
• Small standby current drain (4.5uA) is inevitable, but not a concern 
• Physical lock-out function at the taicap 
• Physical reverse polarity protection function
• True flat-top or wide button-top batteries will not work
• Mode memory for all output levels except Strobe
• Charging 18650 cells in the light seems good and safe
• You can use 1x18650 or 2x18650 or 3x18650, thanks to 1S3P arrangement 
• Output-runtime efficiency seems good 
• True Moonlight mode is not available
• Low battery warning indication function
• No sign of PWM flickers at any output modes
• Beam profile is clean
• Overall beam tint is pure white
• True domeless XP-L HI thrower 

The Olight SR52UT provided by Olight for review.


----------



## cp2315 (Sep 1, 2015)

Thank you for another nice review!


----------



## ven (Sep 1, 2015)

Awesome review!! thanks,love the sr52,real nice and solid light,i have the previous version in vinh form with the de-domed led. For a decent thrower its a nice size and feels great in the hand.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks for the review! Do you by chance have the M2X-UT to compare it too?


----------



## kj2 (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks for the review 
My sample is on the test bench as well.


----------



## BLUE LED (Sep 1, 2015)

I was looking for a medium sized thrower, but the lack of excellent regulation on high is a disappointment. It would have been nice to bring this to the next CPF meet.

Do you know what the Lux is on the new XP-L HI version?


----------



## candle lamp (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks a lot for all of your support! 



Tac Gunner said:


> Thanks for the review! Do you by chance have the M2X-UT to compare it too?



I'm sorry I don't have a M2X-UT. According to the spec., its peak beam intensity is 164,000cd.
So they are much the same in peck beam distance.



BLUE LED said:


> I was looking for a medium sized thrower, but the lack of excellent regulation on high is a disappointment. It would have been nice to bring this to the next CPF meet.
> 
> Do you know what the Lux is on the new XP-L HI version?



You will not have a flat regulation on 3x18650 on High, but have an excellent flat regulation on 6xCR123A.
I'm sorry I left out the spec. in my review, now I added it. The peak beam intensity (cd) is 160,000.


----------



## me_no_thing (Sep 2, 2015)

thanks for review

* You can use 1x18650 or 2x18650 or 3x18650, thanks to 1S3P arrangement

i like this for some situation


----------



## Mr. Tone (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks for the excellent review. This looks like a well designed light. Good job, Olight. The charging system looks well implemented, too.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 2, 2015)

from what I have read the UT is a completely new design on the inside vs the original. Olight has a habit of seriously under rating its throw ratings. Im going to say this is a 200k+ light. As for run time and regulation how about getting some 3400mah cells? The standard SR52 is one of the best lights I have ever bought. As soon as I have the cash the UT version will be mine. Thanks for the review


----------



## candle lamp (Sep 3, 2015)

me_no_thing said:


> thanks for review
> 
> * You can use 1x18650 or 2x18650 or 3x18650, thanks to 1S3P arrangement
> 
> i like this for some situation



Yes, this feature is an advantage in using the light and charging the cells safely.



Mr. Tone said:


> Thanks for the excellent review. This looks like a well designed light.  Good job, Olight. The charging system looks well implemented, too.



Although I didn't take many charging tests, the in-light charging system looks quite good and safe.



CelticCross74 said:


> from what I have read the UT is a completely new design on the inside vs the original. Olight has a habit of seriously under rating its throw ratings. Im going to say this is a 200k+ light. As for run time and regulation how about getting some 3400mah cells? The standard SR52 is one of the best lights I have ever bought. As soon as I have the cash the UT version will be mine. Thanks for the review



The peak beam distance looks good and better than the K series with my naked eyes. On spec., SR52UT does throw further distance as well. Actually I don't have higher capacity 18650 cells (more than 3000mAh) now, but will get them for review within 1~2 months. I assume you will get some flat regulation at initial runtime on the 3400mAh cells with longer total runtime.


----------



## BLUE LED (Sep 3, 2015)

If it runs on flat regulation on my Eagletac 18650 3500mah; then i will definitely buy one


----------



## markr6 (Sep 10, 2015)

Nice compact light. I was interested in the Eagletac MX30L3 for some time, but heck, that's 300m LESS throw! I really wish the SR52UT had momentary on, but that's not a deal breaker.


----------



## gottawearshades (Sep 16, 2015)

I've got one of these in the mail, and I have too stupid, but related questions:

Since the cells are in parallel, could I run mismatched cells in a pinch (like, one 18650 at 100% and two at around 50%, or two primaries and an 18650)?

Will this charge a set of three 18650s that are discharged at different rates (like, one at 3.4 v, one at 3.7, that kind of thing)?


----------



## Sway (Sep 16, 2015)

gottawearshades said:


> I've got one of these in the mail, and I have too stupid, but related questions:
> 
> Since the cells are in parallel, could I run mismatched cells in a pinch (like, one 18650 at 100% and two at around 50%, or two primaries and an 18650)?
> 
> Will this charge a set of three 18650s that are discharged at different rates (like, one at 3.4 v, one at 3.7, that kind of thing)?




*Never* mix match batteries with a different state of charge, capacity or chemistry. This goes for when you are charging or discharging them (in a light).

I would pick up a good 18650 charger to charger the cells with, I've never really like charging Li chemistry cells inside a light


----------



## gottawearshades (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks. I have good chargers. I'm just here to ask the tough questions, push the edge of the envelope, and so forth.


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks for a great and informative review *candle lamp*!

While I prefer flat regulation I realise this is not always very important.
Looking at a runtime graph can be a bit deceiving. While the curve(in this case) looks to drop very fast it's not as bad as it seems to be: actually at 1h the output is slightly more than 70% of initial, and after 2h it's still slightly more than 60%. If initial candela is 160000 it will be more than 112000 at 1h and almost 100000 at 2h. Still very impressive, and I guess that after 2h you POSSIBLY notice a very slight decrease of the brightness, but not more than so.


----------



## candle lamp (Sep 17, 2015)

gottawearshades said:


> Since the cells are in parallel, could I run mismatched cells in a pinch (like, one 18650 at 100% and two at around 50%, or two primaries and an 18650)?
> 
> Will this charge a set of three 18650s that are discharged at different rates (like, one at 3.4 v, one at 3.7, that kind of thing)?



As Sway said, you have to use the same brand, same chemistry, same capacity, same age (as possible as you can), *small button-top *18650 cells of good quality in the light.

You can charge the different resting voltage cells in the light. For example, I charged the cells (4.16V, 4.10V, 4.03V) in the light and found the charged voltage of the cells are all 4.19V when the charging indicator went solid green. But note that it is always best to charge cells in good quality charger somtimes, and do verify the voltage before and after charging manually with a DMM (Digital Multi Meter) for yourself.



Swedpat said:


> Thanks for a great and informative review *candle lamp*!
> 
> While I prefer flat regulation I realise this is not always very important.
> Looking at a runtime graph can be a bit deceiving. While the curve(in this case) looks to drop very fast it's not as bad as it seems to be: actually at 1h the output is slightly more than 70% of initial, and after 2h it's still slightly more than 60%. If initial candela is 160000 it will be more than 112000 at 1h and almost 100000 at 2h. Still very impressive, and I guess that after 2h you POSSIBLY notice a very slight decrease of the brightness, but not more than so.



You really well caught the meaning of the graph. It's very intersting. Thanks for the sharing. Swedpat! :thumbsup:


----------



## gottawearshades (Sep 25, 2015)

Does anybody have a good diffuser solution for this light? I don't usually mind throwy beams, as I can just move the hotspot around to see what I need--in fact I sometimes prefer them because they're fun out of doors. But the case of this light, indoors it's really wanting.


----------



## Sway (Sep 25, 2015)

gottawearshades said:


> Does anybody have a good diffuser solution for this light? I don't usually mind throwy beams, as I can just move the hotspot around to see what I need--in fact I sometimes prefer them because they're fun out of doors. But the case of this light, indoors it's really wanting.



Anything from ZebraLight, with the word Flood or Floody in it's description will solve you indoor problems to some degree or another


----------



## candle lamp (Sep 26, 2015)

gottawearshades said:


> Does anybody have a good diffuser solution for this light?



There's an Olight DSR51 white diffuser which fits almost lights with a 63m diameter. It was designed for Olight M3X, M31, SR50, SR51 and SR52 models.


----------



## gottawearshades (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks.



candle lamp said:


> There's an Olight DSR51 white diffuser which fits almost lights with a 63m diameter. It was designed for Olight M3X, M31, SR50, SR51 and SR52 models.


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 15, 2015)

At friday I received the SR52UT. Short impression: very nice in the hand, perfect hold with good grip. Everything with this light feels good; this is top notch quality!
While SR52 is not a very compact and light weight model it's still pretty comfortably carried in the inner pocket of the winter jacket. And it's very stabile tailstanding.

The hotspot is very focused and the throw is impressive. Even at low mode it throws pretty well: 160000 candela at 1100lm means 11636 candela at 80lm level, which is extreme for that brightness level. At high(and mid as well) mode it throws a bright beam illuminating objects brightly at hundreds of meters. 
The tint is a decent cool white, no bluish or greenish so I am satisfied with it even if I prefer more to the neutral tint. The included carrying case with USB and car charger is nice, also places for three extra cells. While I prefer mechanical momentary on forward switches the electronical switch works good so far. One can't get everything every time...

Personal conclusion: recommended!


----------



## candle lamp (Nov 16, 2015)

Swedpat said:


> At friday I received the SR52UT. Short impression: very nice in the hand, perfect hold with good grip. Everything with this light feels good; this is top notch quality!
> While SR52 is not a very compact and light weight model it's still pretty comfortably carried in the inner pocket of the winter jacket. And it's very stabile tailstanding.
> 
> The hotspot is very focused and the throw is impressive. Even at low mode it throws pretty well: 160000 candela at 1100lm means 11636 candela at 80lm level, which is extreme for that brightness level. At high(and mid as well) mode it throws a bright beam illuminating objects brightly at hundreds of meters.
> ...



Thank you for your nice feedback. Swedpat!


----------



## Kailoveoutdoor (Nov 16, 2015)

Great review in details. Noticed that power supply was 3 x 18650, I wanna know how it works, I mean it is 3 in parallel or what else?


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 16, 2015)

Kailoveoutdoor said:


> Great review in details. Noticed that power supply was 3 x 18650, I wanna know how it works, I mean it is 3 in parallel or what else?



Yes, the cells are in parallel. And SR52 can be used with only one or two cells if so needed.


----------



## candle lamp (Nov 17, 2015)

Kailoveoutdoor said:


> Great review in details. Noticed that power supply was 3 x 18650, I wanna know how it works, I mean it is 3 in parallel or what else?



As Swedpat replied, it's in parallel (i.e., 3P1S) for 18650 cells. Also you can use either 2xCR123A or 4xCR123A on lower output levels for emergency use. I recommend use one or two 18650s on the lower output levels unless using IMR cells.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Nov 17, 2015)

candle lamp said:


> As Swedpat replied, it's in parallel (i.e., 3P1S) for 18650 cells. Also you can use either 2xCR123A or 4xCR123A for emergency use. I recommend use one or two 18650s on the lower output levels unless using IMR cells.




I do not know the fact, but I am suspicious that running the brighter modes of the *Olight SR52UT* on 2xCR123A or 4xCR123A would pull more amps from the batteries than they are rated for. 

CR123A batteries are generally spec'ed for a maximum continuous discharge of 1.5 amps.


----------



## candle lamp (Nov 18, 2015)

KeepingItLight said:


> I do not know the fact, but I am suspicious that running the brighter modes of the *Olight SR52UT* on 2xCR123A or 4xCR123A would pull more amps from the batteries than they are rated for.
> 
> CR123A batteries are generally spec'ed for a maximum continuous discharge of 1.5 amps.



According to CR123A and rechargeable substitutes and Maximum Amp Draw for 2 X CR123? and 123 Battery Shoot Out, CR123As seem to give you more amps than rated for.

From the selfbuilt's excellent SR52 review, runtime graph on max. on 4x / 6xCR123As shows flat regulation with just different runtime.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Nov 18, 2015)

candle lamp said:


> According to CR123A and rechargeable substitutes and Maximum Amp Draw for 2 X CR123? and 123 Battery Shoot Out, CR123As seem to give you more amps than rated for.



The designers and manufacturers of CR123A batteries publish datasheets that give 1.5 amps is the maximum continuous discharge current. I do not claim to know better. 

That limit, of course, is like the red line on a tachometer. A high-performance engine will not explode the first time you take it above the red line. Nevertheless, most of us like to stay below the red line. The same is true with CR123A. Occasionally going over the limit is not go be a disaster. In fact, CR123A has a "maximum pulse discharge" that is usually rated between 3.0 and 3.5 amps. 

You should not expect good performance at high current levels. The Sanyo datasheet, for instance, defines maximum pulse current to be that current at which battery voltage sags to 1.0 volt in only 15 seconds. Sanyo rates its CR123A for a maximum pulse of 3.0 amps.

Two issues arise when one exceeds the manufacturers spec: 1. Safety, and 2. Battery performance and lifetime. Just because a battery does not vent with flames at 2.0 amps does not mean that you want to use it at that current level.

HKJ's article CR123A and rechargeable substitutes is a must-read for those who are interested in CR123A. All of its testing, however, occurs at 0.1A and 1.0A. Nothing it says, therefore, should make you think that, "CR123As seem to give you more amps than rated for."

Tom's excellent 123 Battery Shoot Out describes poor and mixed results when amperage exceeds 1.5A. He writes, "The battery temperatures shot up during the 2.0 Amp Rate testing." Later on, he says, "The eye opener for me was the temperature increase of the batteries when testing at 2 amps. I would venture an opinion that if a light draws 2 amps or more, thermal management is going to be difficult during long runs." Tom stopped several tests because of high temperature, and when testing was not stopped, all of his charts show poor performance for currents at or above 2.0 amps.

The other thread you cited, Maximum Amp Draw for 2 X CR123?, is much less authoritative. After a few false starts, a consensus eventually develops that 1.5 amps is the maximum continuous discharge for CR132A given in datasheets from manufacturers. A discussion of several SureFire models that grossly exceed that level follows, with no evidence one way or the other about what that means for CR123A. I took it as short list of SureFire models that I will never buy. With current draws well over 4.0 amps, these lights actually exceed the maximum pulse rate of CR123A.




candle lamp said:


> From the selfbuilt's excellent SR52 review, runtime graph on max. on 4x / 6xCR123As shows flat regulation with just different runtime.



As I said in my OP, I do not know the facts concerning the Olight SR52UT. I wish flashlight reviewers would routinely measure current draw with CR123A batteries. That way, we would know the facts. At present, the best I have to go on is this by flashlight reviewer subwoofer:




subwoofer said:


> The bottom line is that CR123s are not suitable for the current crop of small, high output lights. *In my opinion, the maximum output you can run continuously on 2xCR123 is around 700lm.* Beyond that you are asking too much of primary cells and need to move to more specialised cells designed to deliver high current.
> 
> I too have experienced CR123s on the edge and had lights where the main source of heat was the body not the head (due to the cells getting very hot). For this reason my preferred testing pattern is to use li-ion for extended runtimes and CR123s only where specifically required to show certain traits. In fact *for certain high power lights that can run on CR123, I simply won't use CR123 for my own safety.*
> 
> ...



In reading selfbuilt's review of the *Olight SR52*, I was surprised to see that its precursor, the *Olight SR51*, was designed primarily as a 6xCR123A flashlight. An optional battery carrier for 2x18650 was sold as an accessory. When CR123A is the intended target of designers, there is reason to hope the discharge limitations of CR123A will be respected.

Regarding the SR51, selfbuilt wrote, "Given the parallel channel arrangement, you should be able to run the light with only 4x or 2x cells - but I wouldn't attempt this on anything other than Lo." Looking at the specs for the SR52, I note that Olight claims a maximum output of 1200 lumens. Without having measured, I will guess that 4xCR123A is sufficient to produce that output at reasonable current levels. Whether that would be a bit under or over 1.5A per battery, I cannot say. I am certain, however, that 1200 lumens from 2xCR123A will pull way more than 1.5 amps. 

As for the *Olight SR52UT*, Olight is now using the *Cree XP-L HI*. On its highest setting, output is 1100 lumens. Given the reduced output levels of HI emitters (compared to their HD counterparts), current levels in the SR52UT are probably similar to those of the SR52.

CR123A offers advantages of small size, long storage life, and good performance at temperature extremes. It also survives storage at both hot and cold temperatures better than most other commonly used batteries. Because of this, CR123A has a place in modern LED flashlights. It also, however, has some limitations. Its 1.5 amp maximum continuous discharge is the most conspicuous of these.

Flashlight reviewers usually do a poor job highlighting this limitation. As a newbie to modern LED flashlights, I was misled by most of the reviews I read. When a flashlight allowed the use of either 18650 or CR123A, those reviews almost always implied that 2xCR123A is just as good as 1x18560. Now I know differently. 2xCR123A often has trouble remaining within its rated discharge spec while supplying the current needed to run a flashlight on turbo or high.

I have studied more than most, but still did not become aware of CR123A current restrictions until very recently. I purchased the *Nitecore P36*, for instance, without understanding that running turbo mode (2000 lumens) on 4xCR123A was probably something I should not be doing. Now I know. 

I like the advice you gave when you first explained that the SR52UT can run on 2xCR123A or 4xCR123A. You stated clearly that you would only do that in pinch because you did not have other batteries. You also stated that you would stay away from high output modes in those cases. 

So would I.


----------



## candle lamp (Nov 19, 2015)

KeepingItLight said:


> I like the advice you gave when you first explained that the SR52UT can run on 2xCR123A or 4xCR123A. You stated clearly that you would only do that in pinch because you did not have other batteries. You also stated that you would stay away from high output modes in those cases.



That's right. 2x / 4xCR123 can be used on lower output levels for emergency use. My explanation wasn't enough to answer his question.


----------



## jimmywa (Dec 8, 2015)

I have the original SR52 , They are a great light , its been dropped , thrown , run over ( I'm not kidding ) and still performs like new . My only complaint and i hope this has been rectified in the 52u is you have very limited range of batteries that will actually work , due to very short contact points , very disappointing when you have $200+ worth of panasonic Ncr's (flat top) sitting there that can't be used . so if anybody has one of SR52u's could you tell us if the battery setup is better now ? cheers jimmy


----------



## orbitalforest (Jan 26, 2016)

I have an SR52 and think it's a great torch , has anyone got both and if so can they tell me if the SR52UT show's enough significant improvement on throw to warrant buying one ?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 28, 2016)

yes it does, CD more than doubles. It out throws the M2X run time on high is for freaking ever


----------



## Sgav8r (Jan 29, 2016)

Anyone have a suggestion of what would be the best possible 18650 cells to use in order to achieve a flat regulation on high power with this light?

I could swear I saw a chart somewhere online within the past 48hrs where someone had tested several different cells with this light and achieved a relatively flat power regulation on the highest setting (1100L). I seem to recall it having a separate graph showing that periodic powering off and back on at regular intervals helped greatly. Problem is I CANT remember where I saw it!

Beem looking at a crapload of flashlight reviews lately though so I can't be sure. 

Nonetheless i I just pulled the trigger on a SR52UT tonight!


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 1, 2016)

*Sgav8r*,

I think flat regulation at high mode requires use of CR123s. Anyway you will likely not notice the decline until 2 hours of the runtime with 3400mAh 18650s.


----------



## Swedpat (Mar 3, 2016)

*Sgav8r*

Did you receive the light? If so: please share your opinion about it!


----------



## Artivideo (Mar 25, 2016)

Today I received my brand new SR52UT with Olight 3400 mA batteries. To be honest I am very very disappointed. First of all the corona around the hotspot is much bigger than what I see on various website reviews including the one on this site. Also the throw is about the same as my Nitecore EA41 (1040 lumen). The difference between mid and high level is marginal. I am already thinking of returning it. Probably the nitecore TN36 UT would have been a better choice. Really a pity because it is such nice build flashlight with build in charger. Conclusion never believe reviews, they probably get special samples from the manufacturer.


----------



## ven (Mar 25, 2016)

Why are you posting the same post in all the UT threads..............????

Its now obvious if you have read the reply's and still posting the same, something else is really going on here!:thinking:


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Mar 25, 2016)

ven said:


> Why are you posting the same post in all the UT threads..............????
> 
> Its now obvious if you have read the reply's and still posting the same, something else is really going on here!:thinking:



+1[emoji106]
Confused or troll post....or cat and mouse game🤔


----------



## ven (Mar 25, 2016)

Either faulty charger , not charging cells up 
Faulty light
Faulty cell/s

In no specific order

Ideally check the V of the cells to help diagnose..................


----------



## candle lamp (Mar 26, 2016)

Artivideo said:


> Today I received my brand new SR52UT with Olight 3400 mA batteries. To be honest I am very very disappointed. First of all the corona around the hotspot is much bigger than what I see on various website reviews including the one on this site. Also the throw is about the same as my Nitecore EA41 (1040 lumen). The difference between mid and high level is marginal. I am already thinking of returning it. Probably the nitecore TN36 UT would have been a better choice. Really a pity because it is such nice build flashlight with build in charger. Conclusion never believe reviews, they probably get special samples from the manufacturer.



I'm sorry to hear that. I don't know why the difference between High and Med. is marginal with your batteries. As I mentioned in my review, the difference between the two output levels are more than twice at intitial runtime phase. I assume all your cells were not charged to 4.0V~4.2V or all contacts in the head were not perfect (i.e., button-top cells work only in the light due to the black physical reverse polarity protection layer). I don't think any manufacturers provide special review samples to reviewers. Why don't you post your white wall beamshot? I wonder why the corona around the hotspot is much bigger than expected. Please try again with fully charged cells and give your feedback again. Cheers!


----------



## Artivideo (Mar 26, 2016)

I fully charged the 3400 mA Olight 18650's and went out tonight and the throw is at most 50 meters further (so about 400 m) than my Nitecore EA41. Maybe I was expecting to much from the light. I am going to return it since it is not word the 200 euro's. The size and shape of the light is excellent (a part from a 20 mm scratch at the head) as well as the built-in charger but at the end of the day it is about how it performs. I just want more light and probably a single LED flashlight is not going to do this for me.


----------



## ven (Mar 26, 2016)

Artivideo said:


> I fully charged the 3400 mA Olight 18650's and went out tonight and the throw is at most 50 meters further (so about 400 m) than my Nitecore EA41. Maybe I was expecting to much from the light. I am going to return it since it is not word the 200 euro's. The size and shape of the light is excellent (a part from a 20 mm scratch at the head) as well as the built-in charger but at the end of the day it is about how it performs. I just want more light and probably a single LED flashlight is not going to do this for me.




Does sound defective then..........either way and its going back, check the acebeam k70 out, this will do it for you, single xhp35 HI


----------



## Artivideo (Mar 26, 2016)

Unfortunately the Acebeam brand is not available in The Netherlands and I think not even in Europe. Importing it from outside Europe makes it to expensive.


----------



## ven (Mar 26, 2016)

Maybe something like the nitecore tm16gt then, it has 250kcd ish, plenty of useful spill as well.

Not sure on whats available in your country so hard to suggest, i know kj2(same country) has bought a k70 and presume its from HKe(imported) but could be wrong!. Not sure what cost will be incurred.........if there is one! In the UK its a bit hit/miss and depends on the package mark up...........Lot of the time they are marked down so escape the duty here.


----------



## candle lamp (Mar 29, 2016)

Artivideo said:


> I fully charged the 3400 mA Olight 18650's and went out tonight and the throw is at most 50 meters further (so about 400 m) than my Nitecore EA41. Maybe I was expecting to much from the light. I am going to return it since it is not word the 200 euro's. The size and shape of the light is excellent (a part from a 20 mm scratch at the head) as well as the built-in charger but at the end of the day it is about how it performs. I just want more light and probably a single LED flashlight is not going to do this for me.



I think your light obviously has an issue with LED or circuit. Please contact your dealer and exchange yours for another.


----------



## Pegaso (Apr 2, 2016)

First of all. Great review. 

So, after reading several reviews of the SR52UT I had to order one too. I had a coupon for 10% discount on BG that "had to" be used since it was about to expire as well. So, why not... 

I've been interested in this light for a while now. 
I really like the size, throw and runtime. Hope it will perform as expected when I get to try it out. 

Most likely, the holster will go on my duty belt and the light will be placed in my duty bag until needed. That's because I already have a light on the belt, and I try to keep the weight down. I do carry a lot of stuff around as it is. But when a light with more throw is needed, it feels good to have one back in the car. 

Now I just need someone to change the password for my PayPal account... :S it's been a lot lately...


----------



## candle lamp (Apr 3, 2016)

Pegaso said:


> First of all. Great review.
> 
> So, after reading several reviews of the SR52UT I had to order one too. I had a coupon for 10% discount on BG that "had to" be used since it was about to expire as well. So, why not...
> 
> ...



Thanks Pegaso! 
Most people here feel the same way with the light and spending money. :naughty:


----------



## Theodore41 (Apr 12, 2016)

I didn't see what the frequency of the strobe mode is.Can some guy remind me this please?
Theodore.


----------



## b1969g (Apr 12, 2016)

Theodore41 said:


> I didn't see what the frequency of the strobe mode is.Can some guy remind me this please?
> Theodore.


10HZ


----------



## CelticCross74 (Apr 13, 2016)

my opinion on best cells for the UT are protected 3500mah GA cells be they Keeppower, Orbtronic etc. These cells have next to no voltage sag and have very high capacity. Extreme temperatures dont affect them either. Wow Artvideo is still posting his complaints about the UT all over all the UT threads I see. Artvideo if you are not satisfied with the light just return it. I am in no way trying to be condescending when I say when was the last time you had an eye exam(I am an optician)?


----------



## Pegaso (Apr 14, 2016)

So, I finally got a package, wrapped in gray plastic, in the mail box 

Apart from some minor damages to the gray plastic surrounding the plastic case the light's delivered in, the packaging was flawless. 

The light, as said by others, looks very well built. 
It feels very good to hold. 

The batteries were charged a week ago, just waiting for the light to arrive  

When shining at a white wall it is apparent that it has quite a distinct hot spot. 

And now, we wait for the dark to arrive


----------



## recDNA (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm not familiar with the K60 but it must be a beast to be that bright at 400 yards


----------



## Theodore41 (Apr 14, 2016)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Theodore41 (Aug 21, 2016)

I have the SR52-UT,and I was thinking about M3XS-UT,but seeing again the photos I understand there is any reasonable difference between them.While the tint of the SR52-UT is way better.So,I am in search for another.:laughing:


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 21, 2016)

Theodore41 said:


> I have the SR52-UT,and I was thinking about M3XS-UT,but seeing again the photos I understand there is any reasonable difference between them.While the tint of the SR52-UT is way better.So,I am in search for another.:laughing:



Do you really need another? SR52UT is an impressive thrower and I think we hardly can make use of even better throw. But yes, I know: one is always searching for even more powerful, it's hard to resist because it's so cool!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 27, 2016)

ah this is where size comes into play. K60 is a huge darn light. The Javelots are as compact as can be and are easily carried. My throwers stop at the UT. Thanks to Olight for making such a good holster for it. The Javelots and SR52UT already throw farther than I can see so any bigger of a light that throws even further is kinda pointless


----------

